# what kind of weapons does everyone use?



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

I wanted to know what kind of weapons everyone uses or practices with?  Are there any ones that you favor more than others?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 20, 2004)

tkdguy1982 said:
			
		

> I wanted to know what kind of weapons everyone uses or practices with?  Are there any ones that you favor more than others?


 Is this limited only to martial arts?

- Ceicei


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

No, can be incorporated w/ everyday life if you want it to be.  Or martial arts, whichever.  How about both?


----------



## markulous (Feb 22, 2004)

Escrima stick-like weapons are usually what I carry.  They are just the most common and practical.


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 22, 2004)

I like escrimas.... never have tried using them.... I hear the staffs & 3 sectional staffs are pretty good too.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 25, 2004)

We train with the bastons and knives mainly. Sometimes we pull out actual collapsible batons for draw drills. Most improvised weapons' mechanics break down to one of those.


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't think carrying weapons around is responsible or neccessary to be honest.  If you go around with weapons you are waiting to get into a fight but a martial artist should always be looking for the peaceful path.  Besides, the street fights I've been in rarely involve weaponry but a brawl in the bar and as long as you can defend against a bottle with your hands, there is no need to pull out a katana.

However, my favourite weapon is the bo staff which is extremely powerful, long range and lethal in the hands of an expert.

d


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2004)

Sticks, Knives, Hammer, Trash Can , Chairs
Base Ball Bat Temper Glass Goes Crash over the Heads.

Take No Prisoners Leave no Survivers
Have a Nice Day. :boxing:  :boxing:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 25, 2004)

Bo Staff and chucks at the moment...I LOVE THE BO STAFF!!!!...so much fun and my kind of weapon...


Looking into working with kamas and 3 sectional next...


----------



## Kris (Feb 26, 2004)

This is not a weapon i carry amazinly enough...... but a German Longsword, otherwise known as a Bastard Sword. This isn't as a 'martial' art so to speak, it is instead swordsmanship based on Sigmund Ringecks commentaries.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 26, 2004)

I practice and carry knives of varying lengths.

I practice and sometimes carry karambits.

I practice and have available often machetes and swords.

I practice but rarely have available staves and spears. 

I practice and plan to carry soon firearms. 

I practice but rarely have available sticks from palm size to ax handle sized. 

I occationally practice but always carry various improvised weapons. 

I practice (albiet on an xbox) and usually have available a large automobile.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 26, 2004)

the_kicking_fiend, there's nothing wrong with being a deadly pacifist. I touch on this a bit on the "what do you carry" thread. Peace through superiour firepower. The street fights you've been involved with rarely involved weapons apparently because neither person had the foresight to bring one. If one of the people did... things might have ended differently. 

As you'll see on the "what do you carry" thread, I'm not a big weapons nut. I think it's absurd to have kali sticks on you, say when you walk the street. And I make my case against the opposite mindset as well. I'm not telling anyone that they should carry or not. I'm saying that if they have some absolutist thinking, they should probably give it some more careful reflection. To say that you shouldn't want to fight, ergo you shouldn't carry weapons, is like saying "you shouldn't want to have a flat tire, ergo you shouldn't carry a spare and a jack in your trunk".


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

Sticks mainly, occasionally others (we've done staff, tonfa, nunchaku, knife, 3-sectional, shield/sword, kama, sai, and a few others) I've also done some fencing and some Kendo.

How about the rest of the current MMA crowd?  Do any weapons?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2005)

sticks  any length,   knives   (from folder to long blades)

things that go bang


----------



## Danny T (Dec 10, 2005)

tkdguy1982 said:
			
		

> I wanted to know what kind of weapons everyone uses or practices with? Are there any ones that you favor more than others?


 
Sticks and stones,
Swords and Spears,
Knives and Guns,
Whips and Floggs,
Pins and needles,
Garrotes and chains
Blowguns and arrows
Bow and Bo
Axes and Tomahawks
Sling shots and yo yos
Rods and reels
Nets and traps,
Boats, Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
and most anything I can place my hands on.

No one favorite just what is handy or best based upon the situation and environment. Like training or traveling or hunting or camping or whatever.

Danny T


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

Short sticks, as well as Bo staff,I'm in the process of learning advance techniques with the three sectional staff through abook by Eric Lee, nunchaka's and the sai's.
Terry
PS Knife, Guns and a trash can if I had too.!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

Stick and knife, mostly...some sword and staff.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 11, 2005)

stick (read whatever I can get my hands on) Handgun, I shoot combat tupperware and 1911's. combat rifle and shotgun. Some knife stuff


----------



## Henderson (Dec 12, 2005)

In training, Serrada & Pekiti stick/knife and Iaijutsu.


----------



## muffin_cup_of_death (Dec 28, 2005)

I use ALOT of weapons. Some for just training, but some I actually train to use on people. (i know thats evil) 

These are the weapons I train with in order of favorites and skill level on a 1-10 basis

Nunchukas: Fav:1  Skill Level: 10
I love chuks, I have used them for about 9 years, and I play with them everyday. I have steel ones, wooden crackles, foam, and 3 sectional. This is a weapon I use for self defense, as I easily can conceal them on me all the time, and would face any number of opponents when armed with them.

Shurikens: Fav: 2  Skill Level: 8

These are another of my personal favs. I do target practice on my target board everyday, many times as I can find time for. I am very good throwing overhand, (vertical) and from the hip,(horizontal). I can hit a target from over 50 feet with ok accuracy. I usually practice on this telephone pole for my ranged accuracy practice, it gets harder and harder the farther you move back. I use these for self defense, and usually have a couple stars, and throwing spikes on me ALL the time when I am out and about.

Katana: Fav:3 Skill Level: 7

I love weilding the sword, it feels natural in my hands. I dont train for self defense, for I will never be using this out on the street cause I cannot carry them. So I train with this weapon for my own personal enjoyment.
Miyamoto Musashi's book of 5 rings is what got me into using the sword. SO I try to utilize some of that into my training.
I have 1 japanese katana, 2 straight blade katanas, and 2 full tang "machete" like swords. And butterfly knives. I love them all.

Kama w/ chain attachment

This weapon I recently got  for Xmas. It is used in ninjutsu, I believe its called a kasuri kama or something like tha. It has a chain connected to the bottom of the kama to swing, and its awesome. I'd hate to be hit by any part of this weapon. I also have 2 traditional kamas, and they are the real thing. Razor blade sharp edges that would amutate any limb with ease, I still cringe at the thought of striking someone with one of them. All these weapons I train for my own personal enjoyment, but I have been known to carry my kamas in a backpack " just in case ". hehe.

I also recently started using a whip chain. It is a magnificent wepaon when used correctly, and VERY enjoyable to use once you get the hang of the basics, and begin to blend it all together.

thats all for now.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 29, 2005)

Weapons used in training/practice: Katana, Bokken, Rokushaku-Bo, Jo, Hanbo, Kusarifundo, Shuriken, Tanto, Escrima sticks, Nunchaku, Teppan, Handgun, Handcuffs, Rope.

Improvised weapons: Pool cue, Credit Card, Cell Phone, Jacket.

Weapons known to carry: " A good Magician never reveals all his secrets"

%-}


----------

